# Memorable Xmas on board



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

Mine was probably on the Highland Monarch (Royal Mail lines) alongside the Armour's meat factory at Berisso past Interseccion on the River Plate.
Following substantial consumption of alcohol the nurses on board took on a more glamourous aspect than hitherto - fortunately or perhaps alas - as a 3rd R/O I did not qualify in the pecker order !

Happy Xmas,

Bob


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Pecking or pecker? 
Merry Christmas, Bob.


----------



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

Both!

cheers

Bob


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

World Nomad in Marmagao 1969. The following day we all went to the funeral of a young chap from another Greek ship who got killed on Christmas Eve.


----------



## valencia59 (Feb 23, 2008)

The Sealock, probably because we had been 3 months with no landfall, no mail and very little booze left when we arrived at bremerhaven and managed to get alongside on the 24th of december. The agent arrived shortly after with bags of mail which the om dumped in my cabin along with 2 cases of beer and told me to sort it out, probably the most popular I have ever been ! I never left my cabin, crew just kept arriving with more booze and asking for letters !


----------



## gordon bryson (Aug 15, 2011)

For me, 1974 - London Integrity - south atlantic approximately, we are all in the bar after christmas dinner, I'm setting up a walport movie (that's entertainment) then the old man walks in with 2 cases of Drambuie and gives us all a bottle. That's all I remember!!


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

> 2 cases of Drambuie and gives us all a bottle. That's all I remember!!


Snoring Period Observed !!
(Bounce)


----------



## OliverD (Aug 30, 2011)

*Drambuie, indeed !!!*

I may be a Yank, but I do know the taste of Drambuie ! My father introduced me to it, and I always loved it. Brings back a lot of memories of happy times, at Christmas and others, at sea and on land.

Happy New Year
Oliver


----------



## chris8527 (Jul 26, 2008)

Outward bound ss Himalaya to Australia. Departed Tilbury late December 24 1966, freezing cold and foggy. Christmas Day in the Channel. Weather didn't improve. Didn't feel like Christmas at all!


----------

